# Formerly commercial (paid) drum plugin now free



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

A company called Manda Audio has allowed their formerly commercial drum plugin to be downloaded for free. It's available in VST and AU 32 and 64 bit formats for both Mac and Windows. You can use the beats and loops within the plugin to create the parts you want then drag and drop it into your digital audio workstation. It's a nice sounding kit and the good thing is if you have other drum plugins you prefer you can use the configuration files on the website to use the parts you created with them. It's explained in the video. 

[video=youtube;FsmA1cFH5YQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=FsmA1cFH5YQ[/video]


Here's the main download page: http://www.powerdrumkit.com/download.htm

Configuration files for other drum plugins are at the bottom of this page: http://www.powerdrumkit.com/video.htm 

Now here's the only minor annoyance, you do have to activate the plugin. When you open up your DAW and run the plugin you'll see a window with a number, go to this link: http://www.powerdrumkit.com/activation-simpel/activate76187.php enter the number and press the button. You'll then get a code that you can copy and paste into the second window. That's all there is to it. This plugin is very easy to work with and I'm considering using it for some recordings.


----------



## cbg1 (Mar 27, 2012)

would you have to enter that code each time you use the plug in or just the first time


----------



## corbo (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks, will check it out


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up! Even though I'm happy with EZ Drummer, I like the look of this format. Cheers.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

downloaded...will try it...been using hydrogen myself...

does it tell you about going to the link with the code in the file, or should i book mark this page to remember?


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

cbg1 said:


> would you have to enter that code each time you use the plug in or just the first time


You should only have to enter it once.

- - - Updated - - -



corbo said:


> Thanks, will check it out


You're welcome corbo. :smile-new:



Mr Yerp said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Even though I'm happy with EZ Drummer, I like the look of this format. Cheers.


No problem Mr Yerp. I was testing it out last night and came up with some decent sounding drum parts. EZ Drummer is a very nice plugin as well. I've got the light version.



ezcomes said:


> downloaded...will try it...been using hydrogen myself...
> 
> does it tell you about going to the link with the code in the file, or should i book mark this page to remember?


No, it doesn't tell you about the link but you could bookmark it.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks! This is exactly what I've been looking for.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Voxguy76 said:


> Thanks! This is exactly what I've been looking for.


You're welcome Voxguy76. Have fun with it. :smile-new:


----------

